# Thanks, thanks and thanks,



## Janster (Jan 30, 2013)

..to John Daughtry and Scott Butler. I recently ( for Me ) splurged on some higher quality blanks from these two gentlemen. WOOW, what a pleasant suprise to receive "EXTRA" blanks. If you folks are ordering blanks, please give these two guys a try. No, I do not know them or have ever met them, just a contact through IAP! Again THANKS and be well..........Jan


----------



## Haynie (Jan 30, 2013)

Lots of people do that and it is wonderful until you realize that this type of business model is the same one used by the corner pusher man.  You order something and they give you a little taste of something else for free knowing full well that you will have buy something to use that freebie on.  Then when you get the new purchase there is something extra included and the cycle begins again.  

Pretty some your family is no longer talking to you, you are homeless and selling plasma just to keep up with these "freebies".  It is a vicious cycle.:biggrin:


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Jan 30, 2013)

Haynie said:


> Lots of people do that and it is wonderful until you realize that this type of business model is the same one used by the corner pusher man. You order something and they give you a little taste of something else for free knowing full well that you will have buy something to use that freebie on. Then when you get the new purchase there is something extra included and the cycle begins again.
> 
> Pretty some your family is no longer talking to you, you are homeless and selling plasma just to keep up with these "freebies". It is a vicious cycle.:biggrin:


 

Lets face it.  If we are ordering,we are already hooked.  We are going to buy anyway.  Thanks for the freebies folks.  They make me feel good too.


----------

